# Dodge Pickup Owners



## DL Rupper (Jul 22, 2005)

In browsing the forum I have seen postings on Ford and Chev pickups,  but no postings on Dodge pickups.  Does everyone but me own Fords and Chevrolets?  I am wondering what performance and mileage other Dodge diesel and HEMI owners are getting?
I currently own a 2003, 2500 Dodge HO Cummins Diesel, 6spd man trans (3.73 ratio), reg cab/8' bed, 4x2 pickup, with Banks exhaust brake & cone shaped performance air filter.  It has 305 hp, and 555 ft/pds torque.  MPG:  I get 21.5 mpg at 70 miles per hr freeway, 17/18 mpg around town, and 10/12 mpg(depending on wind & road conditions) towing 12,000 pound 5W. I have got as high as 23.8 mpg at 55 mph on level road..  PERFORMANCE:  I can top a 6 percent grade (towing) in 5th gear at 70mph/3000rpm at about 3/4 throttle (have to back off throttle due to high RPM).  Banks exhaust brake works wonders coming down the otherside.  The performance purely amazes me as I previously owned a 1995 Dodge Cummins 5spd, that would top the same grade hill at 30mph in 3rd gear with emergency flashers on. The old diesel got 20/18/10 mpg slow speed.  It liked to go 55/60mph  max when towing.
I talked to a lady in Washington (State) that said her 2004 Dodge HO Cummins, 4spd auto, short bed 4-wheel drive got 13 mpg mostly freeway.  She didn't say if she was going 90mph or better.  She was very disappointed.  I was wondering if the added friction of front transfer case coupled with auto trans was cause of poor mileage.  Also wondered if she ever reset her mpg readout on the overhead computer when she filled the tank.
FEEDBACK from Dodge owners appreciated.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 22, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

I must be the only owner of a Dodge pickup.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 22, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Not a dodge owner, but a 4x4 automatic will get less mpg then a two wheel drive standard. I think in her case she must have a lead foot. I have a 4x4 Ford auto and it doesn't do as well as my two wheel auto.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 22, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

DL,
The added weight and added friction as you stated will really drop the MPG and then add the automatic and I am not suprised at her MPG. Driver habit really can enter into the picture also. Later models have really improved IMO as far as MPG. Hey, how bout this you ask a legimate question and can't get any answers :laugh: .  Come on Dodge people quit dodgeing the question   :laugh:  :shy:


----------



## hertig (Jul 23, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

I'm not a Dodge owner, but my new motorhome has a Cummings 350HP diesel in it with an Allison auto transmission.  They claim the torque is over 1000 ft pounds and mileage is about 8 MPG, but I'll let you know what it really is when I find out


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Just talked to a buddy of mine, he has a 2004 Dodge h/o 4x4 automatic. Told me his is getting between 17 and 18 mpg. He did say when he first got it ,it was only getting about 13 mpg. Took it back to the dealer and they did a re-flash to the computer. Told him on that model there was a glitch in the computer. He owns a Ford also,he said the Dodge mpg drops less when towing then the Ford.   But he did say he prefered driving the Ford.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 23, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

I Thank you ALL for the feedback.  Doesn't look like Dodge owners want to respond.  Maybe I'm the only one that's happy with my RAM.  :clown:


----------



## hertig (Jul 25, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Maybe there are no other Dodge owners?  Perhaps all those Dodges out on the road are being driven by Dodge employees


----------



## mking (Jul 26, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

I drive a 2003 ford excurison with a V10.I pull a 31ft that weighs 6800lbs.I wish I could get some of that gas miliage :laugh: I average 11.5----13.5 mpg..Doesn't matter if I pull or not.Next Suv or truck will be a Ford or Dodge diesel


----------



## C Nash (Jul 26, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Mking, get a chevy tracker.  I get great milage I get 100mpg  .  You do average the miles with it behind th MH dont you? :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## packrat (Aug 8, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

quote:_Originally posted by DL Rupper_

In browsing the forum I have seen postings on Ford and Chev pickups,  but no postings on Dodge pickups.  Does everyone but me own Fords and Chevrolets?  I am wondering what performance and mileage other Dodge diesel and HEMI owners are getting?
I currently own a 2003, 2500 Dodge HO Cummins Diesel, 6spd man trans (3.73 ratio), reg cab/8' bed, 4x2 pickup, with Banks exhaust brake & cone shaped performance air filter.  It has 305 hp, and 555 ft/pds torque.  MPG:  I get 21.5 mpg at 70 miles per hr freeway, 17/18 mpg around town, and 10/12 mpg(depending on wind & road conditions) towing 12,000 pound 5W. I have got as high as 23.8 mpg at 55 mph on level road..  PERFORMANCE:  I can top a 6 percent grade (towing) in 5th gear at 70mph/3000rpm at about 3/4 throttle (have to back off throttle due to high RPM).  Banks exhaust brake works wonders coming down the otherside.  The performance purely amazes me as I previously owned a 1995 Dodge Cummins 5spd, that would top the same grade hill at 30mph in 3rd gear with emergency flashers on. The old diesel got 20/18/10 mpg slow speed.  It liked to go 55/60mph  max when towing.
I talked to a lady in Washington (State) that said her 2004 Dodge HO Cummins, 4spd auto, short bed 4-wheel drive got 13 mpg mostly freeway.  She didn't say if she was going 90mph or better.  She was very disappointed.  I was wondering if the added friction of front transfer case coupled with auto trans was cause of poor mileage.  Also wondered if she ever reset her mpg readout on the overhead computer when she filled the tank.
FEEDBACK from Dodge owners appreciated.


----------



## packrat (Aug 8, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

I recently purchased a 2004 1/2 2500 Quad Cab diesel (600/325) 4x4 with 6 speed and 3.78 differential.  I have only 300 miles on it and presently getting about 16 MPG at 55 - 60 MPH with no load.  Hope it improves with break in.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 8, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Hey packrat, I have to admit I started out getting at least 20mpg even while breaking my Dodge diesel in :shy: . Did you read the posting by Shadow concerning his buddy getting 13mpg on his 2004 Dodge diesel and the Dodge dealer did a re-flash to the computer :question:   After you break it in, maybe the dealer can fix it.  Even with the added weight of a 4x4 and quad cab you should be getting better than 16 mpg at 55/60 mph. Do you reset your overhead compass/mpg computer every time you fill the tank :question:   I also switched to Rotella Diesel Synthetic 5/40W oil after break-in (10k miles).  Good luck.


----------



## Gil Math (Aug 8, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Don't buy a Dodge...they keep the slide backs in business
Ford 350 2 wheel are the best!!!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 9, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Hey Gil, the one topic I didn't really discuss is the reliability issue :bleh: .  The Cummins engine is very relialbe :laugh: , unlike the v-8 diesels  , the Cummins inline 6 has 40% fewer parts to go bad  .  I have had 2 Dodge Cummins and have never had a problem with the engine :clown: .  The drive train may have problems (auto trans) :angry: , but the engine is rock solid  .  So as I pass you and your Ford pulled over due to engine problems,   I'll just smile and wave as I'm sure you wouldn't want a DODGE owner to pull over and assist :approve: .  Just kidding :laugh:    .  I'll be glad to help :evil: .


----------



## Gil Math (Aug 9, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

DL
The only thing that's any good on a dodge
is the Cummins engine


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2005)

Dodge Pickup Owners

Gil, if you admit the Cummins engine is good, :laugh: would you also admit the engine and its embedded computer are the heart and brains of the truck :question:  Would you also admit it is better to have a good heart and brain than maybe say a good set of springs or good auto trans as long as you had a good manual trans :question:  Which truck would you trust on a long hard trip :question: .  The one with the good heart and brains or the one lets say with a good set of lights and wheels or pretty interior.  Just wondering :bleh:  :clown:


----------

